# I'm getting them tonight :)



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

I am going to be getting my pigeons tonight (I hope.) 
I should have some pictures up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dan, I am excited for you. Can't wait to see the pics. maggie


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha I was like WTF? none of their names are Maggie until I realised that was your name


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Dan,

Thank you for sharing the news about getting the pigeons, I'm sure you are very excited about it, but please watch the language...


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

sorry I thought that'd be okay since I didn't say it straight out, I'll watch it next time I promise, and the smileys don't work for me :-/


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

go figure, everything always messes up.
I might needa wait til this weekend.


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Fingers crossed you get them soon. Look forward to seeing pics of them
Regards
Alaska


----------

